# DISH Partners with SBC on DBS, DSL



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

SBC Communications is partnering with EchoStar for an effort that will bundle DISH Network satellite TV offerings with broadband DSL Internet services.

The agreement calls for both companies to offer bundled service packages via internal sales efforts and through affiliated retailers. Customers who take advantage of the bundles will receive credits of up to $10 on monthly service charges for SBC DSL Internet and DISH Network services.

SBC will begin offering DISH Network beginning in May, with full discounted bundles available beginning later in the year in SBC Southwestern Bell, SBC Pacific Bell, SBC Nevada Bell, SBC Ameritech and SBC SNET regions. EchoStar and SBC customers will have the ability to purchase DISH Network services bundled with SBC DSL Internet service or the SBC Yahoo! Dial product.

EchoStar's competitor in the satellite TV business - DirecTV - has a DSL offering of its own, called DirecTV Broadband. Both companies are trying to merge operations, which leads to the question - is there room for both DSL offerings?

EchoStar spokesman Marc Lumpkin said there would not be any formal announcement on future DSL services until after the merger is complete. But he added there is nothing that would preclude a merged entity to offer both DSL services.

Lumpkin also said that the SBC deal is non-exclusive, and that EchoStar would be open to doing a similar bundling offer with other DSL providers.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

